# Boxer catching hogs



## WolfPack

Maybe someone, like myself, was curious about boxers catching hogs.  Here is a clip about a fella who uses boxers to catch....mostly pics but has a vid at the end.  Enjoy.

<object width="320" height="265"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rorUD-ewblY&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rorUD-ewblY&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="320" height="265"></embed></object>


----------



## Randy8216

good video makes me want to go hunting


----------



## GOTCHA

australians use them they just aren't the best i don't believe. if you want a good catch dog get you a regular ole pit and you won't cry when your $500 dollar boxer gets gutted


----------



## WolfPack

GOTCHA said:


> australians use them they just aren't the best i don't believe. if you want a good catch dog get you a regular ole pit and you won't cry when your $500 dollar boxer gets gutted



Ok...I might as well as step on some toes here since most of ya don't think too much of me anyways.  This statement you just made here tells me you and maybe others treat their dogs like "tools" and not a respected hunting "partner" or a valued dog.  Basically it comes off like....What the heck...I'll get this el cheapo dog for 50 bucks and if he get killed, whatever, get another replacement.  I hope I am wrong.  I'll cry over my 75 dollar catahoula female just as much over my 800 dollar AKC boxer.


----------



## tompkinsgil

just cant bring my self to load up a boxer to go hog hunting , just cant do it


----------



## big-k

the next thing ya know we will be turning in our cur dogs and loadin up lassie or some other long haird fufu designer dog!


----------



## GOTCHA

what is it lassie where's the hog at??


----------



## run_pits_4_hogs

or use ankle bitters for bay dogs...lol


----------



## southerntaco98

WolfPack said:


> Ok...I might as well as step on some toes here since most of ya don't think too much of me anyways.  This statement you just made here tells me you and maybe others treat their dogs like "tools" and not a respected hunting "partner" or a valued dog.  Basically it comes off like....What the heck...I'll get this el cheapo dog for 50 bucks and if he get killed, whatever, get another replacement.  I hope I am wrong.  I'll cry over my 75 dollar catahoula female just as much over my 800 dollar AKC boxer.



theres no  in hog hunting if you lose a dog it sux but you get over it and yes you replace it. My frind has a boxer and i want him to put her in a pen. I dont think they lock down good tho.?


----------



## Florida Curdog

big-k said:


> the next thing ya know we will be turning in our cur dogs and loadin up lassie or some other long haird fufu designer dog!


----------



## WolfPack

southerntaco98 said:


> theres no  in hog hunting if you lose a dog it sux but you get over it and yes you replace it. My frind has a boxer and i want him to put her in a pen. I dont think they lock down good tho.?



If it happens, I'd be curious to know how she did.  Some can do it, some don't.


----------



## Ihunt

A boxer may do well up until a big boar starts dishing it out.Then you will see what one is made of.A pit is a proven dog and when you are going in to flip a boar you don't want to have to ask yourself if the dog is going to let go.In the video you can see one dog turn loose from a rear leg and go around to the front.


----------



## WolfPack

Ihunt said:


> A boxer may do well up until a big boar starts dishing it out.Then you will see what one is made of.A pit is a proven dog and when you are going in to flip a boar you don't want to have to ask yourself if the dog is going to let go.In the video you can see one dog turn loose from a rear leg and go around to the front.



Then you need to be culled....you need to be able to handle it......the dogs don't want to worry if your gonna hestitate to flip the hog, get in there and do it....LOL...Just messing with ya.  Every dog is different....some will do it, some won't.  I have seen a variety of dogs including pit bulls and Dogos that actually quit when a big hog knocked them around.  A friend had a red nose pit that did good with small hogs....then she met a big mean sow that actually chomped down on her and the pit tucked and left, LOL.


----------



## REDMOND1858

WolfPack said:


> Then you need to be culled....you need to be able to handle it......the dogs don't want to worry if your gonna hestitate to flip the hog, get in there and do it....LOL...Just messing with ya.  Every dog is different....some will do it, some won't.  I have seen a variety of dogs including pit bulls and Dogos that actually quit when a big hog knocked them around.  A friend had a red nose pit that did good with small hogs....then she met a big mean sow that actually chomped down on her and the pit tucked and left, LOL.



well then your needs to find a new catch dog. if your catch dog is gone let go before you tell it, your gone end up hurt or the hogs gone be gone


----------



## bigreddwon

Ive often wonderd about a pit/boxer cross. Both are athletic and have good qualitys. I'll have a batch of boxers here in the near future, been trying to talk Hogrunner into taking one.


----------



## tompkinsgil

if he turns loose he not a catch dog wouldnt feed a catch dog that only did good on little hogs


----------



## WolfPack

bigreddwon said:


> Ive often wonderd about a pit/boxer cross. Both are athletic and have good qualitys. I'll have a batch of boxers here in the near future, been trying to talk Hogrunner into taking one.



Did they not want their pic taken?  lol....They're facing the wrong way.  Looks like good solid dogs there.


----------



## buddylee

Wolfpack, how long have you been hog doggin ?


----------



## WolfPack

buddylee said:


> Wolfpack, how long have you been hog doggin ?



Not long enough.  I still have lots to learn.  Why?


----------



## dog1

*hog dogs*

Ok, now I'm really going to catch it.  I posted this very same thing on another web site and basically was called a liar, and was told I didn't know a thing about hog hunting with dogs, so here goes.

I'm 61 now, so maybe  that will help validate what I say to some, some nonbelievers will say I'm crazy, that's ok, I could care less.

When I was a youngster, I started following my father and his friends hog hunting, we didn't have deer in our county until the sixties.  Hog hunting was our big game and our first deer season opened in 1969.  So much for our/my history.

My father and buddies never bought or owned any kind of purbred hog dogs, unless maybe a german shepard was thrown into the mix.  What they had, was what they had!  Bird dogs (pointers, etc.), mix breeds of all kinds.  I might add, there's not a grittier dog around than a pointer bird dog.  I can remember my father even going to the local land dump and picking up strays and throwing them into the mix.

When they would get to the place they wanted to hog hunt, they would turn them all out at the same time, some would track, some would bay, some would do both, some would track, bay, and catch.  If they didn't hunt, they got rid of them.

Now here's the rub for you hog hunters that spend big money on hog dogs, and not knocking you for doing it.  As a matter of fact, I have a friend that runs a hog hunting operation and he has all sorts of dogs, mostly mixes.  "You do not have to have high price purbred dogs to track, bay, and catch hogs".   Just get you a few dogs of any mix or breed, if it's in them, they will find and catch a hog.  If not, get rid of them.  They are no different than a bird dog, some will hunt, some won't.

If I was young enough and healthy enough, I would never spend a dime on a hog dog.  I'd just get any kind of dog I could, take them to the woods, and see which ones had it in them.

I once had a few bird dogs, English Setters to be exact.  One of them was a Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- I hunted birds with for years.  I would go to our hunting club and camp for some times a week or two.  I built a pen at our camp and would deer hunt in the morning and quail hunt during the middle of the day.  If someone shot a deer and couldn't find the deer, I would take her (Jessie) on a lease and she would track and find a deer.  When she got to the deer she would stradle the deer and you could not touch the deer until she was thru licking the deer, then you could move the deer.  You could then take her and start quail hunting.

As you can see, the moderators edited out what I called my female dog that had had pups, and I won't mention it again, but in that context, that is not a use of profanity, it's what a female dog that has had pups is correctly called.  So be it, but as moderators, they need to know what they are editing as profanity and what is correct.

dog1


----------



## boiladawg78

The breed of the dog is not the most important part, it's the will the dog has. I prefer pits, but i have seen dogs that their breed couldn't be determined by extensive dna testing that were some of the best hog dogs I've seen. My uncle had one that would bay and catch on command. That was the absolute sorriest looking dog I've ever seen. But he was a hunter when it came time to hunt. A dog can go down at any time, reguardless of their breeding, but if the dog doesn't hold till its over, it's not worth turning loose. Hunt with whatever you think will get the job done. Like I said though, I prefer pits.


----------



## Carolina Diesel

red dragon said:


> i love how ignorant you guys are
> 
> those stupid pits plus you can trused boxer you cant trust no pit unless its a biscut eater



wait a minute there bud, sounds like to me u are ignorant one and you are about to get a big argument started up again and we dont need that here "again" the moderators had to get rid of a few people last time some one made a ignorant statement like that.... so slow down and dont be so ignorant and think about what you say before u say it and how it might offend some body... i think you forgot what part of this forum you were on, this is the "HOG" Hunting side where the week ignorant not experenced people like you is laughed at by the more experienced everytime they make a retarded and ignorant statement like you just made... most of these hardcore hog hunters the pits are there best friends. Me personally i love a pit and raised them for 4 years, in my opinion its not the dog that makes them bad its the people that make them that way... if you treat a pit or any dog the way you are suspose to or not, well they can  either be your best friend or your worst nightmare


----------



## Carolina Diesel

red dragon said:


> Carolina Diesel said:
> 
> 
> 
> wait a minute there bud, sounds like to me u are ignorant one and you are about to get a big argument started up again and we dont need that here "again" the moderators had to get rid of a few people last time some one made a ignorant statement like that.... so slow down and dont be so ignorant and think about what you say before u say it and how it might offend some body... i think you forgot what part of this forum you were on, this is the "HOG" Hunting side where the week ignorant not experenced people like you is laughed at by the more experienced everytime they make a retarded and ignorant statement like you just made...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol dude let me tell you something you dont want none of this !
> and do you think i care who i offend?
> and trust me im may be14 but i have way more experenced that you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i noticed that you deleted that post you made... you  must of gotten scared after i called you out????
Click to expand...


----------



## Old Blue21

bigreddwon said:


> Ive often wonderd about a pit/boxer cross. Both are athletic and have good qualitys. I'll have a batch of boxers here in the near future, been trying to talk Hogrunner into taking one.


Ive seen this cross and let me tell u son i may not be no hog hunter but this dog was a sure nugh catch dog


----------



## Muddyfoots

I would suggest that the insults stop.


----------



## WolfPack

For those somewhat new fellas in this forum.....trust me....this forum ain't worth it.  To many experienced hog doggers just laughing at and dissing the "newbs."  Try and share an opinion, thought or get feedback and someone is waitting to jump on ya like a rabid fox.  I have seen the boxer catch and think they make a good dog....but the experts are sure as heck the boxers ain't got bleep.  I don't come on here much anymore, just to check my pm's about the puppies and maybe read a thread or two while I am on.


----------



## Carolina Diesel

WolfPack said:


> For those somewhat new fellas in this forum.....trust me....this forum ain't worth it.  To many experienced hog doggers just laughing at and dissing the "newbs."  Try and share an opinion, thought or get feedback and someone is waitting to jump on ya like a rabid fox.  I have seen the boxer catch and think they make a good dog....but the experts are sure as heck the boxers ain't got bleep.  I don't come on here much anymore, just to check my pm's about the puppies and maybe read a thread or two while I am on.



Hey look i was not trying to start a freaking arguement i was just suggesting to the young fella that he didnt need to be conim on here call people ignorant because they prefer a pit... how would you feel if some one told you you was ignorant for breedin those dogs like that??? That child was makin negative statements and  i thought it was best to ask him nicely not to do that, yeah maybe i used the word ignorant towards him a few more times than i should of but it was ignorant for him to come on her like that... i dont have a prob with no one on here and i never critisized you when everyone else was. if you remember correctly i was the only one bein nice to you at the time

---Edited Material---


----------



## COLDBORE

ok gentlemen you are taking the focus of a very good discussion. do boxers make for good hog dogs the answer is yes they make great catch or bay dogs. They are in my opinion better runners than pit bulls so the can be used as a chase / bay dog. Not to say pit bulls can't run its just boxers legs are longer than the pits. they also have a very strong jaw which is very similar to a pit bulls if not stronger. but the best quality about boxers that they are problem solvers and the are one of the toughest breeds out there. Now there are many mixes and pure breeds out there that can be used for catch dogs or a chase / bay dogs. But there are very few dogs that can do both and do both well. Boxers are one that can and are doing both well. But the bottom line is that regardless the breed the dog must be willing to stare a large hog in the face and still want to close the distance.


----------



## crackercurr21

i never seen a boxer catch but my cousin has had many of them and they just seem to darn hyper for myself. they are bouncin of the walls and he keeps them at his 5 acre place so i dont know, but they seem to be built well enough for it. as for who says you should buy a dog or not, shoot u cant get a free dog no more unless someone give them to ya, and most people want an arm and leg for a pup that you can never guarantee they might dye show no trial no bay or just no hunt drive even foundation so called breeders dont produce every pup 100 percent you just dont know.they will give new a new dog or money back if they are respectable not callin anyone on here like that i dont know known of yall just my opinion. you never know that is going to turn out or not untill he is old enough to hit the woods. my dad and his friends used to get dogs from the pound for free and if they hunted they kept them if they didnt they took them back to the pound an got another one  prolly. i my self have two mutt currs given to me from a friend with bob tail, red, block heads and i have a mutt curr he is white and tan stocky with a skinny head goofy ole dog but sure does love to hunt,but they aint a breed there a hienz 57 mix no relations. but i have heard the term curr reffered to a type of a specific breed of dog and i am a 5th gen fla cracker and as far as my family can recall a curr dog aint nothin but a bunch of mixed up dogs crackers or cowboys (sorry nowa days a cracker has many meanings) used to run cows and hogs with, protect the yard or farm, they were bred of whatever they thought would get the job done so if they wanted a silent gritty dog take a pit and bird and then mabye cross that dog to a redbone and pit and take that to a catahoula bird mix and you get what you want ect.. that is a true cracker curr nothin but an ole hienz 57 mutt mix


----------



## gnarlyone

*boxer...*

I wouldn't hunt a boxer if it would catch the hog...tie it up..and drag it to the truck......


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

My boy(Gauge) can catch some hogs!


----------



## HOGDOG76

THERE ARE EXCEPTIONS TO EVERY BREED BUT THAT VIDEO SHOWED A CUR CAUGHT ON A 60LB PIG AND THE BOXER BITING AND PULLING BACK.ANYBODY WHO THINKS THAT IS A CATCH DOG NEEDS A LIL MORE EXPERIENCE.


----------



## catch-n-tie

they make good pets


----------



## zack76

The only problem I see with a boxer is a short lifespan. The avg. is only 7-8 yrs buy the time they are old/built enough to hunt your only gonna get 2-4 yrs of hunt. I love boxers but I want a huntin buddy thats gonna be around for longer barring serious injury. But that is not to say that a boxer can't catch. They are strong, well built, and very trainable. Point is get out there with different dogs watch them work breed for what you like and hunt with what you like. Never let a single animal or person sway your opions without seeing for yourself.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

zack76 said:


> The only problem I see with a boxer is a short lifespan. The avg. is only 7-8 yrs buy the time they are old/built enough to hunt your only gonna get 2-4 yrs of hunt. I love boxers but I want a huntin buddy thats gonna be around for longer barring serious injury. But that is not to say that a boxer can't catch. They are strong, well built, and very trainable. Point is get out there with different dogs watch them work breed for what you like and hunt with what you like. Never let a single animal or person sway your opions without seeing for yourself.



do what???? I have had boxers and pits most my life....they have all lived over 10....American Bulldogs are the one's I see with a short life span


----------



## alpha1

*hog dogs*

I like certain lines that consistently produce dogs, but each dog is an individual.  I would say that theres probably a few full bred  boxers out there that could get it done.  Boxers do cross well with other dogs though.  I know theres a little boxer in the campbell cur line, not a lot but still some there and they are good dogs.


----------



## WolfPack

The Aussies use them a lot in their lines...calling them Bull Arabs I believe.  And we know they are puttin a hurting on the hogs down yonder.


----------



## JohnE

WolfPack said:


> The Aussies use them a lot in their lines...calling them Bull Arabs I believe.  And we know they are puttin a hurting on the hogs down yonder.



Bull arabs are GSP, English bull terrier, and Greyhound. 
No boxer.

But yes I will agree with you, SOME use boxers in their mixes because boxers and english bull terriers are the only bully breeds that are legal to have in Australia.


----------



## JohnE

COLDBORE said:


> ok gentlemen you are taking the focus of a very good discussion. do boxers make for good hog dogs the answer is yes they make great catch or bay dogs. They are in my opinion better runners than pit bulls so the can be used as a chase / bay dog. Not to say pit bulls can't run its just boxers legs are longer than the pits. they also have a very strong jaw which is very similar to a pit bulls if not stronger. but the best quality about boxers that they are problem solvers and the are one of the toughest breeds out there. Now there are many mixes and pure breeds out there that can be used for catch dogs or a chase / bay dogs. But there are very few dogs that can do both and do both well. Boxers are one that can and are doing both well. But the bottom line is that regardless the breed the dog must be willing to stare a large hog in the face and still want to close the distance.



Why would you want to have a dog that would bay or catch?

I want a bay dog that is a bay dog, and a catch dog that is a catch dog. No inbetween.

A catch dog should not bark one breath at a hog, he should hit the hog, suck up an ear and be a done deal.


----------



## alpha1

*hog dogs*

All these bull breeds can get it done if its the right dog.  Theres plenty of cull pits out there too don't think all pits catch good.  If you talk to gary campbell who breeds campbell curs he'll tell you there was a dog that had boxer in it bred into his line.  As far as bay or catch I don't care but it needs to do the job intended for it.


----------



## WolfPack

Red Dragon.......I did the same thing with my male boxer...it started out as a bet that he could not catch....so....I got a free Outback dinner from it, LOL.  Here is mine and he does hit hard.....only sad thing is he is starting to favor the snout, he will latch down on the snout and drop dead weight and the hog has difficulty lifting its head because of the leverage.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

*Gauge*

This is Gauge


----------



## red dragon

i like gauges color how old is he he looks to be young dog?


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

1 1/2 yrs. I got better pics here http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=496002&highlight=


----------



## ejs1980

I thought about getting a boxer to try. They can be good catch dogs. Through my research I found boxers have a strong bite but a weak jawbone that leads to having a four year old catch dog with no teeth. I found this from several reputable sources, most of them in Australia. I also feel that the breeds they use over there are a little different than here. They may use great dane or ebt and a long list of other dogs we never hunt with but they are using great danes etc from hunting stock not show ring dogs that hasn't had a hunter in their bloodline for twenty generations. By the way theres nothing wrong with a pit for a catch dog. You can use another breed to be different but you will not find a better catch dog. I don't blame the guys that do not want to buy a expensive dog for a catch dog. It isn't that they don't care about their cheap pits. The military doesn't send a soldier to officers training school spend money training them to be a pilot then drop them on the front line with an ar. You don't need a flashy dog to catch hogs. You need ont that will hit hard grab ho;d and not let go. Pits excel at that task.


----------



## red dragon

ejs1980 said:


> I thought about getting a boxer to try. They can be good catch dogs. Through my research I found boxers have a strong bite but a weak jawbone that leads to having a four year old catch dog with no teeth. I found this from several reputable sources, most of them in Australia. I also feel that the breeds they use over there are a little different than here. They may use great dane or ebt and a long list of other dogs we never hunt with but they are using great danes etc from hunting stock not show ring dogs that hasn't had a hunter in their bloodline for twenty generations. By the way theres nothing wrong with a pit for a catch dog. You can use another breed to be different but you will not find a better catch dog. I don't blame the guys that do not want to buy a expensive dog for a catch dog. It isn't that they don't care about their cheap pits. The military doesn't send a soldier to officers training school spend money training them to be a pilot then drop them on the front line with an ar. You don't need a flashy dog to catch hogs. You need ont that will hit hard grab ho;d and not let go. Pits excel at that task.



i want to know where everyone is coming up with this boxers are expensive dogs heck theres pits puppies i see all the time for 2k and more just because there razor edge dogs and boxer ariganted in germany where they where used for big game dogs they have VERY strong jaws and very stong bodies and never heard of them having weak jaw bones because if they did they probaly wouldnt have strong bites.


----------



## WolfPack

I do not know.  I grew up with boxers and always played tug-o-war or they would play on the springpole, always biting and tuggin on something........and after 6 yrs old or more, they still had all the teeth.  Around here I do find "boxers" that are non-reg for 2-300 bucks or less...typically I see those are a bit more stout or mastiffy looking.  I paid 500 for mine and he is AKC reg, very lean and fast, sometimes he outruns the cur or catahoula.  This is good example of what a good structured boxer should look like, not the mastiffy, wide, stout looking ones.


----------



## red dragon

wolfpack you have a good point but i like the wide  mastiffy looking boxers because they are almost identical to pits and i always liked pits but i like boxers a little more though


----------



## red dragon

is that your dog?


----------



## WolfPack

red dragon said:


> is that your dog?



No....I was using him as an example, he looks awesome!  My boxer is posted before that one.  He is primarily my AKC stud dog, once in a blue moon I'll take him out to get a hog, so he can brag to the ladies come time for stud.


----------



## red dragon

WolfPack said:


> No....I was using him as an example, he looks awesome!  My boxer is posted before that one.  He is primarily my AKC stud dog, once in a blue moon I'll take him out to get a hog, so he can brag to the ladies come time for stud.



lol thats funny how much is your stud fee?


----------



## red dragon

the left one is a boxer and the right is a pit see the resublince in the two breeds.


----------



## WolfPack

Depends who he is hooking up with, go anywhere from 200-500 bucks for stud, suppose to have a lady lined up in April.  

I can see the similarity and I also like the pits too.  The pits vary widely....some people breed them lean, stocky, fat, tall and etc....


----------



## alpha1

*catchdogs*

Theres more straight pit catchdogs out there than any other breed.  I like the rednose pits and the big white american scott bred bulldogs but thats just me.  I would use a full boxer but it would have to be able to hold a big hog 250 and up, I'd like to see a video of that in the woods.


----------



## MarkandCommit

Ive seen a jack russel catchbetter thanthe boxers in the videos. That was horrible.and a good way to get hurt


----------



## MarkandCommit

Oh and you dont want no dog trying to rip the hogs ear off either this video just looks real sloppy


----------



## red dragon

MarkandCommit said:


> Oh and you dont want no dog trying to rip the hogs ear off either this video just looks real sloppy



yea ok they must catch real sloppy thats why they have caught more hogs then you could probaly shoot over a feeder bucket


----------



## MarkandCommit

no what you said shows that you dont know what your talking about. If you think that looks good then you havent been much. So just stick to your little rabbit hunting.I bet one thing I will kill more hogswith a bow than you could catch with your beagles


----------



## red dragon

MarkandCommit said:


> no what you said shows that you dont know what your talking about. If you think that looks good then you havent been much. So just stick to your little rabbit hunting.I bet one thing I will kill more hogswith a bow than you could catch with your beagles



if you think thats sloppy dog work you have no idea WHAT YOUR talking about the only dog i dont see catching to good is that YOUNG DOG the older ones are getting it done and i have seen my friends pits catch and they dont do near as a good job as that and hes always bring hogs home i have a boxer right now that will catch a hog better then what you got.
lol looked at your profile and you a DUCK hunter


----------



## Nicodemus

Alright, ya`ll settle down now.


----------



## JohnE

red dragon said:


> if you think thats sloppy dog work you have no idea WHAT YOUR talking about the only dog i dont see catching to good is that YOUNG DOG the older ones are getting it done and i have seen my friends pits catch and they dont do near as a good job as that and hes always bring hogs home i have a boxer right now that will catch a hog better then what you got.
> lol looked at your profile and you a DUCK hunter





Sereously? You actually think that those dogs have any of those hogs caught worth a darn? If they are letting go then they are not a catch dog. Plain and simple.


----------



## red dragon

JohnE said:


> Sereously? You actually think that those dogs have any of those hogs caught worth a darn? If they are letting go then they are not a catch dog. Plain and simple.



what are you guys talking about i have watch that video over and over again and the only dog i have seen let go was THAT YOUNG DOG WATCH THE DANG VIDOE AGAIN AND TELL ME IF YOU SEE ANY OTHER DOGS LET GO AND I BET HALF OF YOUR DOGS CANT HOLD ON BETTER THAN THERE DOGS DO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## red dragon

if you wanna talk about a better catch dog than a pits it a  PRESA CANARIO the use them to CATCH LIONS IN AFIRICA so i think instaed of bitting its ear it will probaly ripe its head off heres a pic of one


----------



## WolfPack

Truth is simple, MOST people here have not used a full blooded boxer to catch....too expensive for them.  So there isn't a lot of experience to make a judgement call.  Will all boxers catch.....NO, and that goes for any breed.

I have personally met ONE presa....and I will go ahead and say, that dog scares me!


----------



## red dragon

WolfPack said:


> Truth is simple, MOST people here have not used a full blooded boxer to catch....too expensive for them.  So there isn't a lot of experience to make a judgement call.  Will all boxers catch.....NO, and that goes for any breed.
> 
> I have personally met ONE presa....and I will go ahead and say, that dog scares me!



that was all the truth im really wanting to get me a big 150 pound persa it be cool to show him off to the guys that have there little pits


----------



## Nicodemus

red dragon said:


> if you wanna talk about a better catch dog than a pits it a  PRESA CANARIO the use them to CATCH LIONS IN AFIRICA so i think instaed of bitting its ear it will probaly ripe its head off heres a pic of one




That`s a bad lookin` dog, no doubt that. However, if he was to catch an African lion, I seriously imagine that he would be chopped and sliced into Canario cat chow a lot faster than it took me to type this out. Where is that dog gonna "catch" a 400 to 500 pound mad cat, without bein` in the danger zone?


----------



## JohnE

Those big muscled up Presa's would be wore plum out in a hurry.
Plus they are known for being VERY people and dog aggresive.


----------



## red dragon

Nicodemus said:


> That`s a bad lookin` dog, no doubt that. However, if he was to catch an African lion, I seriously imagine that he would be chopped and sliced into Canario cat chow a lot faster than it took me to type this out. Where is that dog gonna "catch" a 400 to 500 pound mad cat, without bein` in the danger zone?



lol i searched it up the hunters would have a pack of them just like hog hunters have there 50 pound pits catch 300 pound hogs but the averge weight of a persa is 120 lol


----------



## red dragon

ttt


----------



## red dragon

ttt


----------



## Sunshine1

We have boxers and we have a pit. Thought about mixing the 2 to see how they turn out. Boxers are very intelligent and so are pits. Pits tend to be a bit more gritty. Have we used our boxers on hogs? No..............not yet. But I am betting they can get the job done. However, where we hunt is the river swamp. This requires dogs to cross over a lot logs............boxers have their tails docked. I think they might have a little trouble crossing logs and keeping their balance without tails. Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## REDMOND1858

red dragon said:


> if you think thats sloppy dog work you have no idea WHAT YOUR talking about the only dog i dont see catching to good is that YOUNG DOG the older ones are getting it done and i have seen my friends pits catch and they dont do near as a good job as that and hes always bring hogs home i have a boxer right now that will catch a hog better then what you got.
> lol looked at your profile and you a DUCK hunter



If you dont think that is sloppy you have NO idea. In the second to last video the 30lb pig is running with the dogs and they cant even get a grip on him. there is no way i would use a jip jawed boxer over a LOCK DOWN pit!!! You obviously havent done much hog hunting. And your friends pits that cant catch near as good as the dogs in the video, well i feel sorry for them. That would be called a CULL


----------



## REDMOND1858

red dragon said:


> i have a boxer right now that will catch a hog better then what you got.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I'd be more than happy to take you up on that offer, and i wont even use a pit, ill use a birddog bulldog SAY WHEN BUDDY


----------



## siberian1

I think the pit has gained popularity because of his undying loyalty. Alot of people fear them but you would be hard pressed to find a more loyal dog.  The Boxer was originally bred to catch Red Stag over in Europe.  They both have their attributes but I think a pit would be hard to beat in this situation.


----------



## JohnE

Just because dogs are bred to do something 300 years ago doesn't mean that they have it in them now. 

They might have that instinct in them real deep down, but when they are bred for a pet for a long time they start to lose that.

Look at poodles, they were originally bred to be hunting dogs, but try and take one of them out in the woods now, animals adapt with their needs.


----------



## Jester896

I like it when you have to pry a pit or pit mix to get it off a hog.


----------



## siberian1

JohnE said:


> Just because dogs are bred to do something 300 years ago doesn't mean that they have it in them now.
> 
> They might have that instinct in them real deep down, but when they are bred for a pet for a long time they start to lose that.
> 
> Look at poodles, they were originally bred to be hunting dogs, but try and take one of them out in the woods now, animals adapt with their needs.



The Standard Poodle has proven to be one of the most vicious guard dogs on the planet......


----------



## red dragon

REDMOND1858 said:


> red dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> i have a boxer right now that will catch a hog better then what you got.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I'd be more than happy to take you up on that offer, and i wont even use a pit, ill use a birddog bulldog SAY WHEN BUDDY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where you live at i will meet up with you and i think you need to get your pit my boxer anit no joke when hes catching a hog!
> whats the bet $50 dollars
> then when i get my PRESA CANARIO and get him on hogs we will see what dog catches better than a pit!!
Click to expand...


----------



## WolfPack

If this happens, have a camera man to tag along to video.


----------



## HOGDOG76

red dragon said:


> if you think thats sloppy dog work you have no idea WHAT YOUR talking about the only dog i dont see catching to good is that YOUNG DOG the older ones are getting it done and i have seen my friends pits catch and they dont do near as a good job as that and hes always bring hogs home i have a boxer right now that will catch a hog better then what you got.
> lol looked at your profile and you a DUCK hunter


DONT TAKE THIS WRONG BUT YOU AINT GOT A CLUE AT MINUTE 2.20 YOU SEE A CUR CATCHING A PIG WHILE A GROWN BOXER JUMPS IN AND OUT.AS FAR AS HOW GOOD A HUNTERS THOSE ARE YOUR SHOWING YOU INEXPERIENCE AGAIN.THOSE BOYS GOT LIKE ONE DOG VESTED AND DONT CATCH ONE GROWN HOG IN THE WHOLE VIDEO NOR DO THEY HAVE TRACKING COLLARS SO I CAN TELL YOU THOSE DOGS AINT GOT NO HUNT TO THEM. IF YOUR FRIENDS PITS DONT CATCH BETTER THAN THAT THEY NEED NEW DOGS AND IF YOUR BOXER CATCHES THAT HARD PLEASE POST A VIDEO OF HIM CATCHING 300# PLUS WITH TEETH OTHERWISE SIT BACK QUIET DOWN AND TRY TO LEARN SOMETHING FROM SOME OF THE EXPERIENCED HUNTERS ON HERE.BTW A HUGE CATCH DOG IS A DISADVANTAGE BUT YOU WILL FIND THAT OUT WHEN YOU GET SOME EXPERIENCE.


----------



## Jester896

HOGDOG76 said:


> DONT TAKE THIS WRONG BUT YOU AINT GOT A CLUE AT MINUTE 2.20 YOU SEE A CUR CATCHING A PIG WHILE A GROWN BOXER JUMPS IN AND OUT.AS FAR AS HOW GOOD A HUNTERS THOSE ARE YOUR SHOWING YOU INEXPERIENCE AGAIN.THOSE BOYS GOT LIKE ONE DOG VESTED AND DONT CATCH ONE GROWN HOG IN THE WHOLE VIDEO NOR DO THEY HAVE TRACKING COLLARS SO I CAN TELL YOU THOSE DOGS AINT GOT NO HUNT TO THEM. IF YOUR FRIENDS PITS DONT CATCH BETTER THAN THAT THEY NEED NEW DOGS AND IF YOUR BOXER CATCHES THAT HARD PLEASE POST A VIDEO OF HIM CATCHING 300# PLUS WITH TEETH OTHERWISE SIT BACK QUIET DOWN AND TRY TO LEARN SOMETHING FROM SOME OF THE EXPERIENCED HUNTERS ON HERE.BTW A HUGE CATCH DOG IS A DISADVANTAGE BUT YOU WILL FIND THAT OUT WHEN YOU GET SOME EXPERIENCE.




Yep...my new puppy catches hard than that

If my catch dog had a 300# hog and stopped what he was doing to look at the camera...think I might have to cull him right there.  Now that other dog...I would hunt with him


----------



## red dragon

HOGDOG76 said:


> DONT TAKE THIS WRONG BUT YOU AINT GOT A CLUE AT MINUTE 2.20 YOU SEE A CUR CATCHING A PIG WHILE A GROWN BOXER JUMPS IN AND OUT.AS FAR AS HOW GOOD A HUNTERS THOSE ARE YOUR SHOWING YOU INEXPERIENCE AGAIN.THOSE BOYS GOT LIKE ONE DOG VESTED AND DONT CATCH ONE GROWN HOG IN THE WHOLE VIDEO NOR DO THEY HAVE TRACKING COLLARS SO I CAN TELL YOU THOSE DOGS AINT GOT NO HUNT TO THEM. IF YOUR FRIENDS PITS DONT CATCH BETTER THAN THAT THEY NEED NEW DOGS AND IF YOUR BOXER CATCHES THAT HARD PLEASE POST A VIDEO OF HIM CATCHING 300# PLUS WITH TEETH OTHERWISE SIT BACK QUIET DOWN AND TRY TO LEARN SOMETHING FROM SOME OF THE EXPERIENCED HUNTERS ON HERE.BTW A HUGE CATCH DOG IS A DISADVANTAGE BUT YOU WILL FIND THAT OUT WHEN YOU GET SOME EXPERIENCE.



i will post a video next time we take him out!! i dont want to call you dumb because that wouldnt be nice but at 2:20 is the PUPPY part that boxer is defintly VERY YOUNG and haveing a BIG CATCH DOG IS NOT A DISAVATGE your just saying that because you dont have no pits that big every hog hunter i have talk to said that they used to or have seen a presa canario catch and it was the BEST catch dog that ever lived and the only reason why they couldnt get one is because they are very expensive and rare.
and i love how you guys try to say your pits dont have any flaws and hold on to anything 100-500 and never let go i bet half of your pits would bay a 300 plus hog unstead of catching


----------



## red dragon

presa canario i wonder how hard they would hit probaly hit like a linebacker go after the QB  buton a hog


----------



## Nicodemus

red dragon said:


> i will post a video next time we take him out!! i dont want to call you dumb because that wouldnt be nice but at 2:20 is the PUPPY part that boxer is defintly VERY YOUNG and haveing a BIG CATCH DOG IS NOT A DISAVATGE your just saying that because you dont have no pits that big every hog hunter i have talk to said that they used to or have seen a presa canario catch and it was the BEST catch dog that ever lived and the only reason why they couldnt get one is because they are very expensive and rare.
> and i love how you guys try to say your pits dont have any flaws and hold on to anything 100-500 and never let go i bet half of your pits would bay a 300 plus hog unstead of catching





A word of advice. Don`t bet against these boys. They catch a lot of hogs, and they know their dogs. If you do, and they don`t relente, you`ll go home broke...


----------



## 027181

dang i came on here to get away from the walker/bluetick arguments now i got to read about pits and boxers, i dont do any hog huntin but theres got to be a reason so many peoples got pits


----------



## red dragon

Nicodemus said:


> A word of advice. Don`t bet against these boys. They catch a lot of hogs, and they know their dogs. If you do, and they don`t relente, you`ll go home broke...



ive caught a lot of hogs to and have seen some good dogs


----------



## WolfPack

027181 said:


> dang i came on here to get away from the walker/bluetick arguments now i got to read about pits and boxers, i dont do any hog huntin but theres got to be a reason so many peoples got pits



The reason......you can buy pits by the dozen.  One dies, easily replaceable.  Not too many can afford a true AKC boxer and if it died......a sad sad day.  

As for the video......they pay no attention to the pic part of the video, some good hogs stopped by the boxer.  Then it does show a young boxer trying out....but hey, not every dog makes the cut.  Just from my experience, I know the boxer can get it done.  The pits will always be prevalent throughout the hog dog world and elsewhere, they're cheap and everywhere.


----------



## REDMOND1858

red dragon said:


> REDMOND1858 said:
> 
> 
> 
> where you live at i will meet up with you and i think you need to get your pit my boxer anit no joke when hes catching a hog!
> whats the bet $50 dollars
> then when i get my PRESA CANARIO and get him on hogs we will see what dog catches better than a pit!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perry, ga. , no need to get my pit, my bird/bulls catch just as good.
> 
> As far as the PRESA goes, well that is another great example of your lack experience. All that dog is is a oversized cutting board, sure they are big and strong, but the only thing they are better at than a pit is getting cut down and overheating. Anyone who has a pretty good bit of experience will tell you that a good 50lb pit will catch any hog that any other dog out there will. They are quick, strong, have a firm jaw, and can get to a bay fast.
> 
> Your best bet would be to listen to HD76 and take the advise that is given to you on here. I have learned alot of things on here and there are alot of guys that catch ALOT of hogs. Listen instead of arging that you have the best dogs and you will learn alot more. If you are gone come on here bragging and claiming your dogs can catch better than anyones on here then where are the pics???? And how bout pics of your hog dogs???? until you can prove yourself
Click to expand...


----------



## REDMOND1858

WolfPack said:


> The reason......you can buy pits by the dozen.  One dies, easily replaceable.  Not too many can afford a true AKC boxer and if it died......a sad sad day.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I disagree......the reason i think you have more pits catching hogs than boxers is because as a breed, they are better.  If boxers were better at catching hogs than  pits then i believe there would be alot more than there are today and they wouldntg be near as expensive. Both breeds were bred up for hunting some kind of game, and the pits showed they were better. So people kept breeding pits and culled the boxers off and started selling them as overpriced house dogs. If boxers were better, someone would have picked up on it along time ago.......that just what i think, im sure there are 2 people on here that will disagree with me but thats jsut what i think


----------



## alpha1

*useless argument*

The only question that needs to be asked is,  "what do I want hanging off that 250 lb boar hog in a thick tight spot when I go to crawl in and grab it by myself, a cur dog, a bird/bull, a boxer, or a game bred pit."  For me, I'd prefer a big game bred pit hung on the ear before I crawl in through the hog tunnel, but to each his own.


----------



## big country rnr

They pretty dogs but i would never trust one on a big hog!! Heck ive seen full blooded pits bay!!!   I dont trust any dog i havent seen in action!  BUT TO EACH HIS OWN!!!


----------



## WolfPack

REDMOND1858 said:


> WolfPack said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason......you can buy pits by the dozen.  One dies, easily replaceable.  Not too many can afford a true AKC boxer and if it died......a sad sad day.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I disagree......the reason i think you have more pits catching hogs than boxers is because as a breed, they are better.  If boxers were better at catching hogs than  pits then i believe there would be alot more than there are today and they wouldntg be near as expensive. Both breeds were bred up for hunting some kind of game, and the pits showed they were better. So people kept breeding pits and culled the boxers off and started selling them as overpriced house dogs. If boxers were better, someone would have picked up on it along time ago.......that just what i think, im sure there are 2 people on here that will disagree with me but thats jsut what i think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm.....sure?
Click to expand...


----------



## red dragon

REDMOND1858 said:


> red dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perry, ga. , no need to get my pit, my bird/bulls catch just as good.
> 
> As far as the PRESA goes, well that is another great example of your lack experience. All that dog is is a oversized cutting board, sure they are big and strong, but the only thing they are better at than a pit is getting cut down and overheating. Anyone who has a pretty good bit of experience will tell you that a good 50lb pit will catch any hog that any other dog out there will. They are quick, strong, have a firm jaw, and can get to a bay fast.
> 
> Your best bet would be to listen to HD76 and take the advise that is given to you on here. I have learned alot of things on here and there are alot of guys that catch ALOT of hogs. Listen instead of arging that you have the best dogs and you will learn alot more. If you are gone come on here bragging and claiming your dogs can catch better than anyones on here then where are the pics???? And how bout pics of your hog dogs???? until you can prove yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dude i wasnt kidding about meeting up and going! and if someone bragging it would be you saying your bird/bull cross can catch better than my boxer! we can go hog hunting as FRIENDS but hey if your dog catches better than mine the you can have the $50 dollars now are we gonna go or not?
Click to expand...


----------



## red dragon

REDMOND1858 said:


> red dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as the PRESA goes, well that is another great example of your lack experience. All that dog is is a oversized cutting board, sure they are big and strong, but the only thing they are better at than a pit is getting cut down and overheating.:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE presa canario was used in AFRICA TO CATCH LIONS SO I DONT THINK THERE GONNA OVER HEAT IN GA PLUS A LION CAN MOVE A LOT FASTER THAT A PIG SO yea have i got my point across yet?
Click to expand...


----------



## catch-n-tie

lol -what a waste of time


----------



## HOGDOG76

Nicodemus said:


> A word of advice. Don`t bet against these boys. They catch a lot of hogs, and they know their dogs. If you do, and they don`t relente, you`ll go home broke...


WERE WE LIKE THIS AT THAT AGE TOO NIC


----------



## HOGDOG76

red dragon said:


> i will post a video next time we take him out!! i dont want to call you dumb because that wouldnt be nice but at 2:20 is the PUPPY part that boxer is defintly VERY YOUNG and haveing a BIG CATCH DOG IS NOT A DISAVATGE your just saying that because you dont have no pits that big every hog hunter i have talk to said that they used to or have seen a presa canario catch and it was the BEST catch dog that ever lived and the only reason why they couldnt get one is because they are very expensive and rare.
> and i love how you guys try to say your pits dont have any flaws and hold on to anything 100-500 and never let go i bet half of your pits would bay a 300 plus hog unstead of catching


DONT WORRY YOU AINT GONNA HURT MY FEELINGS.THAT PUPPY AS YOU CALL IT IS AS BIG AS THE CUR WHICH IS CAUGHT UNLIKE THE BOXER AND A PIT THAT BIG WOULD BE LOCKED DOWN.A BIG DOG IS CLUMSY AND GETS CUT WAY MORE THAN THE SHORT ONES IN ADDITION TO THE FACT  YOU WILL HAVE TO CARRY YOUR CATCH DOG OUT SOONER OR LATER IF  YOU HUNT LONG ENOUGH. I HAVE CAUGHT HOGS TO 500 POUNDS WITH A LIL SCRAWNY PIT AND MY CURS SO WHY WOULD I NEED THAT CANARY DOG?PLEASE ENLIGHTEN US WHY YOU NEED A 130LB CATCH DOG AND SINCE YOU KNOW SO MUCH MORE THAN ANY OF US WHO OWN/RAISE/TRAIN OUR OWN DOGS LETS SEE YOUR DOGS AND SOME OF THESE MONSTERS YOU HAVE CAUGHT THAT HAS BESTOWED THIS CATCH DOG WISDOM ON YOU


----------



## mt man

a friend of mine uses boxer mix because he can tell him to turn loose and he will 99.9% you have to use break stick ill take the pit


----------



## Jester896

red dragon said:


> i will post a video next time we take him out!! i dont want to call you dumb because that wouldnt be nice but at 2:20 is the PUPPY part that boxer is defintly VERY YOUNG and haveing a BIG CATCH DOG IS NOT A DISAVATGE your just saying that because you dont have no pits that big every hog hunter i have talk to said that they used to or have seen a presa canario catch and it was the BEST catch dog that ever lived and the only reason why they couldnt get one is because they are very expensive and rare.
> and i love how you guys try to say your pits dont have any flaws and hold on to anything 100-500 and never let go i bet half of your pits would bay a 300 plus hog unstead of catching



they don't bark buddy...how he going to bay


----------



## Jester896

HOGDOG76 said:


> DONT WORRY YOU AINT GONNA HURT MY FEELINGS.THAT PUPPY AS YOU CALL IT IS AS BIG AS THE CUR WHICH IS CAUGHT UNLIKE THE BOXER AND A PIT THAT BIG WOULD BE LOCKED DOWN.A BIG DOG IS CLUMSY AND GETS CUT WAY MORE THAN THE SHORT ONES IN ADDITION TO THE FACT  YOU WILL HAVE TO CARRY YOUR CATCH DOG OUT SOONER OR LATER IF  YOU HUNT LONG ENOUGH. I HAVE CAUGHT HOGS TO 500 POUNDS WITH A LIL SCRAWNY PIT AND MY CURS SO WHY WOULD I NEED THAT CANARY DOG?PLEASE ENLIGHTEN US WHY YOU NEED A 130LB CATCH DOG AND SINCE YOU KNOW SO MUCH MORE THAN ANY OF US WHO OWN/RAISE/TRAIN OUR OWN DOGS LETS SEE YOUR DOGS AND SOME OF THESE MONSTERS YOU HAVE CAUGHT THAT HAS BESTOWED THIS CATCH DOG WISDOM ON YOU







mt man said:


> a friend of mine uses boxer mix because he can tell him to turn loose and he will 99.9% you have to use break stick ill take the pit



Yea, I would hate for it to misunderstand something I said and turn loose...would rather pry it off when it's over.


----------



## sammy33

well i was not going to say anything but now i have too...my dog is a red pit..still a young dog..40lbs and has caught every single hog i have ever put him on..he knows no fear and when he hits he want let go...i have video after video..i do not know nothing about a boxer or what ever that other dog is but i can tell u when my dog hits its over..thats a fact..so when u say he want hold on to nothing big..well then u better think about my post and videos..they dont lie..and as for flaws all dogs have them..i dont care what kind they are....not trying to be mean just stating a fact.


----------



## bigreddwon

If anyone wants to get a boxer to train as a catch dog.. Charley  and Shea just had a litter.. They haven't seen a live hog, but who knows? Maybe a hardcore hog dogger could train them to?? Trades for guns/hunting gear considered!! (or 400 cash)


----------



## REDMOND1858

red dragon said:


> REDMOND1858 said:
> 
> 
> 
> dude i wasnt kidding about meeting up and going! and if someone bragging it would be you saying your bird/bull cross can catch better than my boxer! we can go hog hunting as FRIENDS but hey if your dog catches better than mine the you can have the $50 dollars now are we gonna go or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might have taken you up on that offer but after reading all your post, its not even worth it.lol. you are obviously an unexperienced know it all that doesnt want to learn a thing or take any advise given to you by anyone, even from the folks that have been doing it for 25 years and catch hundreds of hogs a year. When we catch a big boar it gets intense and sometimes tempers fly and, and i deffinatly dont need anyone with a "i know everything" attitude around me when crap hits the fan because it'll get ugly quick!! No need for me to go out of my way to prove anything to you. And when your boxer starts producing big rank boars consistently, post  some pics and i just might take you up on that offer. Till then, stick to rabbits and coons
Click to expand...


----------



## red dragon

REDMOND1858 said:


> red dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I might have taken you up on that offer but after reading all your post, its not even worth it.lol. you are obviously an unexperienced know it all that doesnt want to learn a thing or take any advise given to you by anyone, even from the folks that have been doing it for 25 years and catch hundreds of hogs a year. When we catch a big boar it gets intense and sometimes tempers fly and, and i deffinatly dont need anyone with a "i know everything" attitude around me when crap hits the fan because it'll get ugly quick!! No need for me to go out of my way to prove anything to you. And when your boxer starts producing big rank boars consistently, post  some pics and i just might take you up on that offer. Till then, stick to rabbits and coons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I DONT WANT TO SAY YOUR SCARED BUT ITS KINDA SOUNDING LIKE IT NOW ILL DRIVE TO YOUR HOUSE WHERE YOU LIVE! we dont have to go out fighting we can go on A FRIENDLY HUNT and winner takes the $50 bucks
> and pictures dont catch a pig thats why i want to PERSONALY go OUT and catch one with YOU present and see which dog is BETTER
Click to expand...


----------



## Nicodemus

You two young men take your saber rattlin` to PMs. Thanks.


----------



## JohnE

REDMOND1858 said:


> red dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I might have taken you up on that offer but after reading all your post, its not even worth it.lol. you are obviously an unexperienced know it all that doesnt want to learn a thing or take any advise given to you by anyone, even from the folks that have been doing it for 25 years and catch hundreds of hogs a year. When we catch a big boar it gets intense and sometimes tempers fly and, and i deffinatly dont need anyone with a "i know everything" attitude around me when crap hits the fan because it'll get ugly quick!! No need for me to go out of my way to prove anything to you. And when your boxer starts producing big rank boars consistently, post  some pics and i just might take you up on that offer. Till then, stick to rabbits and coons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He will know everything til it comes time to leg a hog LOL
Click to expand...


----------

